# anyone using a roland pc-60?



## upgraphics (Mar 6, 2007)

Looking for anyone who has used the pc-60. I just got one and have it running. Looking for ideas on pricing etc. 
Thanks
DJ


----------



## bspchicago (Apr 12, 2007)

Just sold one, replaced it with the SP-540V.

I used it mostly for signage. The resin ribbons are expensive (approx .12/sq in.)
The ribbon also continues to feed between blank areas of the image. Quality is great.

I would charge at least .40 per sq. in. if using resin ribbons, might seem high but if you have to print an image over you will wish you have charged more.

Very slow, especially if contour cutting so be careful not to take large printing jobs. If you are cutting only for a job, you can take larger jobs but be mineful of turnaround time, again, very slow.

*Keep your printing head clean!!!* Follow the instructions for head cleaning. The PC-60 was known for head problems, $800 +shipping to California for replacement.

I'm not sure how you plan on using yours so I hoped some of what I shared helped.

Ron


----------



## upgraphics (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks alot... Not sure how long I will keep this unit. Got a great deal on it is the only reason I got it. I have a nother cutter that will still be inservice for the quick jobs. Thanks for the info. Is your new SP-540V print and cut?.


----------



## bspchicago (Apr 12, 2007)

54" Print & Cut, Eco-Solvent Max ink.


----------

